# Much cheaper than buying bench cookies.



## Lemwise (Sep 17, 2016)

You guys know those anti-slip bench cookies, right? I found a shop that sells big mats of the rubber they use on them and it's cheap as hell. I can make a ton of bench cookies with this stuff.
http://www.rubbermagazijn.nl/collectie/rubber-matten/rubberlopers/4514_zwart_supergrip-3mm-breedte-160cm.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwtpDMBRC4ARIsADhz5O4gAvhTFA9L7xj3n96UIjN1jJn9qjxlB-t50aF-JAQF_dkh3QHI8OgaAgwrEALw_wcB


----------



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

You can get all kinds of it at any hardware store, it is great for the cost, many uses. Those and the dollar cutting sheets(ones for chopping food) that glue doesnt adhere to, they are awsome under a glue up.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Under glue ups, a section of melamine coated shelving works well also. Much cheaper.


----------

